# Which battery booster?



## RB22 (Jun 20, 2019)

I have just been shown a battery booster. This is the device that is supposed to start automobile engines on cold mornings. CNET reports that various boosters come in different sizes. Bigger engines need bigger boosters. How much of a booster would we want for a Versa? I doubt that I would need a booster that boasts 900 amperes. I have seen online a booster that produces only 50 amperes. Would that be enough for a Versa?


----------



## 1.8TTony (5 mo ago)

If your battery performance is effected by low/cold morning temperatures, you more than likely need to replace the battery. 

I mean, can you imagine dealerships selling brand new cars that won't start on cold mornings? 

I suggest buying a new battery with the highest CCA's which will fit in the Versa's battery compartment.

But if you must buy a battery booster, the one in the following link is the same one I have. I've used it to start everything from my jetski and motorcycle engines, to the giant 10 cylinder engine in my Viper truck. It's an "intelligent" booster in that it won't ever send more power than your cars electrical system can handle and it won't do any damage if it's accidentally connected backwards. And if a battery is infact bad, it will still let you start the engine, but it will also give you a beeping alert to inform you that the battery is defective. 









Car Auto Battery Jump Starter Portable 2000A Charger 20000mAh | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Car Auto Battery Jump Starter Portable 2000A Charger 20000mAh at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## RB22 (Jun 20, 2019)

1.8TTony said:


> If your battery performance is effected by low/cold morning temperatures, you more than likely need to replace the battery.
> 
> I mean, can you imagine dealerships selling brand new cars that won't start on cold mornings?
> 
> ...



Thanks. I had not seen that brand yet.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

1.8TTony said:


> But if you must buy a battery booster, the one in the following link is the same one I have. I've used it to start everything from my jetski and motorcycle engines, to the giant 10 cylinder engine in my Viper truck. It's an "intelligent" booster in that it won't ever send more power than your cars electrical system can handle and it won't do any damage if it's accidentally connected backwards. And if a battery is infact bad, it will still let you start the engine, but it will also give you a beeping alert to inform you that the battery is defective.


One of my customers has that one's little brother from E-Power (12.8K mAH) and he really likes it. Good quality and no back-charging issues post-startup like some other LiPo jump packs. He uses it as a porta-pack for his cellphone, too. Good stuff.


----------



## 1.8TTony (5 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> He uses it as a porta-pack for his cellphone, too.


Yeah, these little E-Power packs are very versatile. Not only have I used it to assist car batteries, I've also used it to power laptop computers, recharge mobile phones, provide power for cordless tire inflators and much more......even used it to charge Milwaukee m12 power tool batteries. 

Only two negative aspects: The cable lengths are rather short which makes it kinda tricky clamping onto the (physically) larger batteries in certain vehicles such as BMW & Mercedes Benz.

Also, when using the onboard LED to increase sight, it's light beam shines away from where you need it because the clamp cables are on a different side of the unit, from the LED. 

Still a great unit for the price.


----------



## Mason103 (Aug 7, 2021)

Versa owners / I have a 2015 Versa "BASE" NON CVT TRANS - I bought a Walmart Everstart " H-5 " MAXX Battery in 2019 $ 119.00 much bigger than factory orig @ 650 CCA going extremely strong @ 8 degree weather last week - should last another 1- 2yrs min - if your battery tray is L - 9.45 / W - 6.90 / H - 7.00 " it will fit. otherwise go costco size up w/ the size tray I just mention / remember pos / neg terminal sequence.

Note: VERSA CVT Trans uses Interstate MT - 51R = different battery on CVT & NON CVT . I normally buy new battery every 5 yrs on all cars last 2 decades / no problem worrying extreme cold starts & get stranded.


----------



## JohnPA2006 (6 mo ago)

RB22 said:


> I have just been shown a battery booster. This is the device that is supposed to start automobile engines on cold mornings. CNET reports that various boosters come in different sizes. Bigger engines need bigger boosters. How much of a booster would we want for a Versa? I doubt that I would need a booster that boasts 900 amperes. I have seen online a booster that produces only 50 amperes. Would that be enough for a Versa?


There are few details here I wanted to help point out, as far as I understand.

A remote starter can be installed, to start up your car remotely so its all warmed up or cooled off by the time you hop in.

A Trickle charger (aka - Battery tender ) will trickle charge your battery a little bit if its sits for too long.

If your battery is 3 or 4 years or older, it will struggle a bit to start when its super cold, like15 degrees F or colder.
If you drive every day you probably don't need a trickle charger.

And if your battery is completely dead, then you can jump the battery with a portable battery pack.

In short, I am just stating the differences.
Hope that helps to clarify it for you, so many gadgets, so many uses ! Happy New Year !


----------



## 1.8TTony (5 mo ago)

JohnPA2006 said:


> A remote starter can be installed, to start up your car remotely so its all warmed up or cooled off by the time you hop in.


Yes,......remote start is very convenient, especially during the winter season.

Note: With remote start, DO NOT leave the windshield wiper switch in the ON position when turning your car off for the evening.......because the next morning (when remotely starting the car) there may be a chance that heavy snow or freezing rain temps have accumulated on the windshield rendering your windshield wipers motionless.......damage may occur to the wiper motor if this happens.


----------

